# air conditioner pre-filter



## rogerdodger (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm planning on put a window type air conditioner in this window in my shop.
Does anyone have any ideas on how to make a pre-filter to fit on the a/c to cut down on the dust going in.









Here is a photo of the Ridgid saw I bought last Feb.
Since i got the belt tightened up (by the help of nice people on this forum) I really like this saw now.

Thanks for any help,Rog


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have one on my window AC. I got it at Lowes. It's one that you can cut down to custom fit it.

I added some thick foam tape around the circumference to create a seal around the filter.

Then I just drove a screws on either side of the unit and use a couple of pieces of wood to hold it in place.

Works great. I hose it off every once in a while, but just smack it on the concrete slab outside to knock off the vast majority of dust out of it every couple of days.


----------



## rogerdodger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the idea,I'll have to go to Lowes. That's where I plan to get the a/c.unit.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

good luck with that pre-filter…. I treid a few different ones and none seem to help much. I now just blow out the coil about once a week with my air hose. Need to do that when it has been off a while and is dry.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

A slight modification on Gary's idea.

I bought the "blue" filter sheet stuff, at Lowes. It's about 1/2" thick and about 3' square. You can cut it to any dimension you need.

It doesn't filter down to the level that Gary's does but it will catch the big stuff.


----------

